# Dishwasher leaves white film



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Check and clean all your filters. If you no longer have your owners manual, you can probably find one online. There should be something in there telling you where the filters are. That would be the first step I would take.

Do you have a water softener. If so, is it working properly.....second thing I'd check if there is one.


----------



## Antibegone (Jun 5, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks, JDC - I will check that out this evening

Antibegone


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

We have Bosch, and after about six months flawless cleaning, we started getting the same thing; white hazy residue all over the inside of the washer and on all contents that were in the washer. We had a service guy come out and check it out after I had confirmed that the jets weren't clogged, there wasn't any stuff stuck in the bottom drain, etc. He didn't find anything wrong, but gave us some advice.

Long story short, we still have the problem, but there are ways to minimize it. He said that most people use too much soap; only about a tablespoon is sufficient, don't fill up the whole cup. Don't overdue it on the drying agent. Only use the liquid kind like Jet Dry, and don't use the goopy thick gel kinds. Set the drying agent dispenser to barely on, instead of full blast. If you're water is too soft, that will always promote filmy build-up.

There is this gem of a product called Dishwasher Magic. It cleans out all of the haze from inside the washer, and helps clear out any build-up or haze there may be in the jets, which means it will help clean the dishes better with less haze in the future. It is like $5 a bottle, and it is sold by the dishwashing detergent in the supermarket. Basically, you put a bottle of that by itself in your washer, and run a full cycle. It cleans it out beautifully. We use it like once a month. ANd to get the haze that is stuck on your dishes off, I think you can use vinegar. I don't remember what we did; either vinegar or lemon juice, but one of them worked.

Unfortunately, this isn't a permanent fix...I think certain people with certain types of water and certain types of washer are destined to always have haze be a recurring problems. But the steps above help keep it all in check. Good luck!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Bosch and agree with JDC. I always know when the softener is low on salt or needs servicing. The glasses cloud over first, then the cutlery. The comments above on the Bosch are dead on from service techs as well. Powder soap, 1/2 resevoir , less rinse agent, better results.
Post back if you have a softener , especially a GE or Kenmore:thumbsup:
If your shampoo isn't lathering well that's another softener clue....


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If a softener is not the problem, check the heater element. Dishwashers are made to work with 130 - 140 degree water. If much lower, the detergent you are using will not dissolve, and this is what is all over the inside of the unit and your dishes. You may want to try opening the door part way through the wash cycle and see how hot the water is.


----------

